
The Cell’s Backup Genetic Instructions - M_Grey
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20161028-the-cells-backup-genetic-instructions/
======
mdani
Original article with images and more details

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6306/aaf1420](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6306/aaf1420)

